# How and who can obtain Guns/weapons licence in Pakistan?



## Safriz

what are the costs and regulations?
Please provide info.
Thanks


----------



## Amaa'n

Sorry am on tapatalk so cant check your location, because rules and process vary from province to province, tell me location and i will let you know


----------



## Safriz

balixd said:


> Sorry am on tapatalk so cant check your location, because rules and process vary from province to province, tell me location and i will let you know



I want for KPK..But post rules for all provinces of Pakistan for the broader audience.


----------



## Amaa'n

Whatever the case is, best way is to go to reliable dealer in your city and he will get it for you, in sindh they are not issuing licenses, nadra moi process is also halted, if in kpk or punjab then its easy,


----------



## Safriz

Actually i had a Licence for a Mauser Pistol i obtained in 1990..But i have been abroad for too long and don't know if that licence is still valid or not..


----------



## Amaa'n

Safriz said:


> I want for KPK..But post rules for all provinces of Pakistan for the broader audience.



Sir in KPK it is easy,
Go to your Dco office and look for Arms branch/ department, they will ask you to write an application, you get that application signed by dco.
Then they will give you the application form, fill it out, get it attested, attach the documents required like domicile, please note here that firearm license will be issued from your district of domicile unless it is from home department kpk,
One form is filled, take it to your area police station, you get it verified and they will write character report, they ask you to tske it to dsp of area and dsp will sign it, then you take it to dpo,. 
One all this process is complete you take it to arms branch dco and submit the forms, then they will get it signed by dco, you pay the fee of 5000rs and they issue the book


----------



## Amaa'n

Safriz said:


> Actually i had a Licence for a Mauser Pistol i obtained in 1990..But i have been abroad for too long and don't know if that licence is still valid or not..



Please check when was this license last renewed, becauseif your license is expired and you don't renew it, then it is valid for upto 7 years after which license stands canceld, like my friend had the license renewed up till 2008 , after this it wasnt renewed, i got it renewed after 5 years, you have to write an appkication to dco who issued the license, you have to pay some penalty and they you can renew it so its penalty fee + renewal fee


----------



## Amaa'n

mdcp said:


> Try for info xxxxxxxx [/url]



I wanted to share the same link but we are not allowed to mention other forums here


----------



## Safriz

balixd said:


> Please check when was this license last renewed, becauseif your license is expired and you don't renew it, then it is *valid for upto 7 years after *which license stands canceld, like my friend had the license renewed up till 2008 , after this it wasnt renewed, i got it renewed after 5 years, you have to write an appkication to dco who issued the license, you have to pay some penalty and they you can renew it so its penalty fee + renewal fee


hmm..
in that case i think the licence must have been cancelled as the last time i pad licence fee was before the birth of my son,and he is a teen now


----------



## mdcp

I want all pakistan carry license for myself, want to visit pak for few months, may be a dealer will be good option


----------



## RescueRanger

Safriz, i can hook you up with a fixer for that. PM me for contact details. Salam.


----------



## airmarshal

Guns and license? You kidding me? Guns are everywhere, that because there is no licensing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asadnow2k

Salam brothers Im belonging to nawabshah what is process there ? if any one know pls guide me accordingly.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

balixd said:


> Sir in KPK it is easy,*
> Go to your Dco office and look for Arms branch/ department, they will ask you to write an application, you get that application signed by dco.*
> Then they will give you the application form, fill it out, get it attested, attach the documents required like domicile, please note here that firearm license will be issued from your district of domicile unless it is from home department kpk,
> One form is filled, take it to your area police station, you get it verified and they will write character report, they ask you to tske it to dsp of area and dsp will sign it, then you take it to dpo,.
> One all this process is complete you take it to arms branch dco and submit the forms, then they will get it signed by dco, you pay the fee of 5000rs and they issue the book



DCOs are in FATA etc ... not settled areas or cities..


----------



## Amaa'n

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> DCOs are in FATA etc ... not settled areas or cities..



depends on the city perhaps? here in Punjab license is being by DCO


----------



## Kompromat

@balixd @RescueRanger

Is there any way to obtain an MP-5/SMG-PK1 license and the gun ?


----------



## RescueRanger

Aeronaut said:


> @balixd @RescueRanger
> 
> Is there any way to obtain an MP-5/SMG-PK1 license and the gun ?



yes sir, if you are a minister you can have a pb license and noc to purchase a weapon such as this from POF. I know of several people with licences for Mp5 Sd3, g3 and other exotics. Personally the MP5k or PDW is not a choice I would recommend, having used it, whilst it is great for concealment of you are doing covert security, it lacks stopping power, small mag and on full auto has accuracy issues compared to its bigger brothers.

Obviously as with anything restricted such as bullet proof vests, gsm signal jammers and armoured cars, a noc has to be obtained from min interior with clearance from ISI.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

RescueRanger said:


> yes sir, if you are a minister you can have a pb license and noc to purchase a weapon such as this from POF. I know of several people with licences for Mp5 Sd3, g3 and other exotics. Personally the MP5k or PDW is not a choice I would recommend, having used it, whilst it is great for concealment of you are doing covert security, it lacks stopping power, small mag and on full auto has accuracy issues compared to its bigger brothers.
> 
> Obviously as with anything restricted such as bullet proof vests, gsm signal jammers and armoured cars, a noc has to be obtained from min interior with clearance from ISI.



Please correct me but was this not the case that an application was to be made to MoD to seek approval for the purchase which than forwards the request to GHQ, once approved the weapon can be bought on valid PB license?
am not updated on this so i could be wrong. @Aeronaut. actually in Feb 2013, the outgoing Parliament tried to pass the bill which would allow everyone with valid PB license to directly buy from POF- no NOC was required from GHQ, but i guess it didn't happen....
just to update you .223 / 5.56, .222 (aka kalakova) , 303,7mm, in semi auto are NPB now so might want to look into that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir Iftikhar

I am amir..new here. Problem is, i am not able to get proper information. I have a arms licences, shot gun and revolver, issued from Baluchistan, Zhoab,1992, all Pakistan. now i am in karachi . should i have to go ministry of sind to register it? if i buy other arm from hub, i have to go Quetta to register the weapon?


----------



## mjnaushad

Isn't the weapons licence are under NADRA now? A shotgun licence (All pakistan) costed around 12000 couple of months back. All the hassel was of the gun dealer. Could be cheaper if you know the process. The licence was issued from KPK.


----------



## Straight Razor

mjnaushad said:


> Isn't the weapons licence are under NADRA now? A shotgun licence (All pakistan) costed around 12000 couple of months back. All the hassel was of the gun dealer. Could be cheaper if you know the process. The licence was issued from KPK.


Can anybody please update on how can license be applied for now that i think they are issuing computerised licenses?


----------

